# Braided Steel Supply Lines



## Guest (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm wondering if u can use braided steel for supply lines for hot and cold water (for a sink or shower). basically, for DIY-ers, to avoid soldering copper pipes or using pvc. seems like it be alot easier (and cheaper) to get a plumber to come in and cap a pipe with the proper threads and just run these lines urself and avoid the hassles of bending tube and turning corners. in the event of a leak, seems like it'd be alot easier to remove a hose and replace it, than have to cut and modify pipes. 

also, u could do some real aggresive designing in ur bathroom/kitchen if u could use steel hoses for the water supply lines to each fixture. (this is what i'm looking to do.)

if u can do this, why isn't anyone doing it? and if u can't, please tell me why not? (i don't want to have to find out the hard way.)

thanks so much

mo


----------

